# Anne Burrell:  Secrets of a Restaurant Chef



## black chef (Dec 11, 2008)

i just read that she does NOT ever, under any circumstance, use black pepper in anything she cooks.  

furthermore, she stated in an article that she won't ever hire a cook that uses black pepper.

what's the deal with NOT using black pepper?  i don't get it.

i thought _*"salt and pepper to taste"*_ was just about standard... given they are THE ultimate pair to season just about anything.


----------



## anni (Dec 11, 2008)

I find that curious too.  

I watch her show and get some very good tips, but could never use that much salt.


----------



## CharlieD (Dec 11, 2008)

I don't know who she is, but I too do not use black pepper. I hate the taste of it, I hate the smell of it. I do not eat anything that has black pepper. Whom eve it is I like her.


----------



## black chef (Dec 11, 2008)

wow.

charlie, i cooked steak au poivre for you... 

do i have to eat it all myself?



CharlieD said:


> I don't know who she is, but I too do not use black pepper. I hate the taste of it, I hate the smell of it. I do not eat anything that has black pepper. Whom eve it is I like her.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 11, 2008)

Even though I'm not a huge fan of black pepper, I still use it as recommended in recipes.  I can't imagine NEVER using it.

I may not care for the immediate taste of it, but I think it is useful for adding depth overall.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 11, 2008)

Many chefs use white pepper in their cooking.  That is what we used at culinary school.  Never black.  I find I use white a lot more than black myself.  The is black (or actually mixed) peppercorns in the grinder on the table, but the food will have white in it.  It is a little milder and I just have gotten used to it.  I can control the amount better.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 12, 2008)

It really depends on the dish. I don't use black pepper that much either. I prefer to layer my flavors using chili flakes, fresh peppers like thai chilis, jalapenos, or serranos, or powdered chili like cayenne. Plus, you don't have all the black specks in the food and you can get a cleaner visual appeal.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 12, 2008)

We DVR her show all the time. I noticed that too, she also uses a truck load of salt! I season my food pretty well, but never as much salt as her.

I like her, she's a psyco.

I also love black pepper.  I like seeing the specs in my food...let's me knoe it's seasoned.


----------



## JoeV (Dec 12, 2008)

She's entitled to her opinion, and I take it be just that...opinion. Any time I have ever used the word NEVER, it has come back to haunt me, so I rarely use it in my vocabulary. 

All spices and seasonings have a place, and black pepper has its place in many of my dishes. White pepper also has its place, but I don't have any in my panry.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 12, 2008)

I have seen her show a few times and never really noticed.  My wife on the other hand can't stand her "growl".  I have more pepper mills in my kitchen than the law should allow.  I use it all the time.


----------



## black chef (Dec 12, 2008)

using black pepper in certain dishes is understandable... both for taste and in respect to visual appeal.  but to NEVER use it and to state that you wouldn't even hire someone who uses black pepper is a much stronger statement.   





ironchef said:


> It really depends on the dish. I don't use black pepper that much either. I prefer to layer my flavors using chili flakes, fresh peppers like thai chilis, jalapenos, or serranos, or powdered chili like cayenne. Plus, you don't have all the black specks in the food and you can get a cleaner visual appeal.


----------



## ChefJune (Dec 12, 2008)

My grandmother also only used white pepper.

I use all the peppers, pretty judiciously.

In Louisiana cooking there's quite a bit of all three.... white, black and red.


----------



## CookinNow (Dec 12, 2008)

It does seem odd that someone would outright ban any seasoning. In my opinion black pepper does have it's place. It adds a certain dimension to some foods that I don't think can be duplicated. 

Jeff


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2008)

CookinNow said:


> It does seem odd that someone would outright ban any seasoning. In my opinion black pepper does have it's place. It adds a certain dimension to some foods that I don't think can be duplicated.
> 
> Jeff



People do things like that to get attention. She started a conversation on it here, right?


----------



## babetoo (Dec 12, 2008)

i long ago quit salting food that i make. the eater can add their own. most things have enough salt as it is. now i love black pepper and use a lot of it. probably more than most do, started when i cut out the salt. 

who cares what anyone else says, i am the one i need to please


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 12, 2008)

What network is she on? I also haved never heard of her.


----------



## Lefty7887 (Dec 12, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> What network is she on? I also haved never heard of her.


cooking network


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 12, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> What network is she on? I also haved never heard of her.



She has a show on the food network and was for a long time (22 episodes I think) Mario Batalli's sous chef on Iron Chef America


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 12, 2008)

I wonder if it's a "gimmick" --- to draw attention to herself --- to improve ratings --- to sell cook books --- to make money??? 

Love black pepper!!!


----------



## CookinNow (Dec 12, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> People do things like that to get attention. She started a conversation on it here, right?




Good point. 

Jeff


----------



## black chef (Dec 13, 2008)

you are absolutely correct about cooking with pepper in louisiana.

we use all 3 liberally, but for the most part, cayenne is used the most.




ChefJune said:


> My grandmother also only used white pepper.
> 
> I use all the peppers, pretty judiciously.
> 
> In Louisiana cooking there's quite a bit of all three.... white, black and red.


----------



## black chef (Dec 13, 2008)

what book?



isha said:


> amazing book


----------



## marigeorge (Dec 13, 2008)

I really like her show, just wish she wouldn't be so theatrical.


----------



## GhettoRacingKid (Dec 13, 2008)

ive never really watched the show but pepper (any pepper) is a seasoning to enhance other flavors (same as salt)  even though if you do you too much it will over power 

I love pepper any kidna pepper. and i usually go with the visual aspect of it.

if its a white sauce lets say im not going to use black pepper.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 13, 2008)

LPBeier said:


> She has a show on the food network and was for a long time (22 episodes I think) Mario Batalli's sous chef on Iron Chef America


 

i have never heard of her either. i watch a lot of food network. i love pepper to.


----------



## bandonjan (Dec 13, 2008)

CookinNow said:


> It does seem odd that someone would outright ban any seasoning. In my opinion black pepper does have it's place. It adds a certain dimension to some foods that I don't think can be duplicated.
> 
> Jeff



I agree with you Jeff, I do like black pepper on my salads and I like a
larger size crack on my steaks. One time a restaurant wasn't sure about
cracked black pepper on the steak I ordered and they literally covered
every inch of the steak with black pepper, like a crust. I loved it, but unfortunately they also did that to the steak of the guy I was with and he wasn't real happy.


----------



## anni (Dec 13, 2008)

She's on Food TV at 10:30 EST Saturday mornings if anyone wants to catch her show.

This morning, her show was about "small plate appetizers".  As usual, I got a couple of good tips/ideas.  

One was deviled eggs made with a little bit of truffle oil.  The other was roasting peppers, peeling/seeding them and rolling them up with a little knob of goat cheese sprinkled with red pepper flakes and (I think) smoked paprika.

Anyhoo, I'm going to price the truffle oil at Wegman's on Monday.


----------



## LPBeier (Dec 13, 2008)

I can already tell you the price "EXPENSIVE"  LOL!

Seriously though, from this thread and my goat cheese one, it sounds like goat cheese and roasted peppers is a good combination.  Never tried it before, I think, but I will.


----------



## black chef (Dec 13, 2008)

i actually like anne burrell quite a bit; she's the type of woman i'd ask out on a date-just because of her personality.

but i do have to admit... that occasional "grrrr" deep voice inflection at certain times is mad annoying.


----------



## Bent Dover (Dec 13, 2008)

I love black pepper - as a matter of fact, I mix black pepper half and half with cayanne pepper in my pepper shakers - it's full of antioxidents and helps reduce plaque in your arteries. I put it in everything, but cereal !!

it doesn't cost anything to be optimistic - it only costs you if your not. (I said that!)


----------



## margoc (Dec 15, 2008)

I love pepper! It's like I have a little food with my pepper sometimes.


----------



## fishingeek (Dec 15, 2008)

I like her show too. Brown food tastes good!
She can be quite a dork though, the growl and funny sayings (I'm a super-speed demon).
I pepper just about everything also, Tellicherry is my favorite.

Geek


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 15, 2008)

Bent Dover said:


> I love black pepper - as a matter of fact, I mix black pepper half and half with cayanne pepper in my pepper shakers - it's full of antioxidents and helps reduce plaque in your arteries. I put it in everything, but cereal !!
> 
> it doesn't cost anything to be optimistic - it only costs you if your not. (I said that!)



*Add cayenne pepper in my pepper mill?  I never thought of doing that but it sounds like a great idea to me.  I always use salt and pepper in anything I cook and use mixed peppercorns in my pepper mill, but cayenne pepper can only make it better.  Will do that today.   It's like Lidia Bastianich.  Lidia puts "pepperoncino"   (hot red pepper flakes) in everything she makes.  I'm okay with that too so the cayenne appeals to me.  *


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 15, 2008)

I finally saw her show a couple of days ago and thought that she came off kind of crass. She was talking about how you need to roast the crap out of the bell peppers and also said now I have my peppers I roasted the crap out of them. Im no saint at all and would say that at home but I really don't think that would be my choice of word on TV. She just didn't come across with much class in her way of talking. I also saw her taste a glob of the pate from her finger and then shake the rest back into the bowl. Tasting with finger didn't bother me but then shaking what was left back into the bowl is something I would not do even if I was alone and no one saw me.


----------



## CookinNow (Dec 15, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I finally saw her show a couple of days ago and thought that she came off kind of crass. She was talking about how you need to roast the crap out of the bell peppers and also said now I have my peppers I roasted the crap out of them. Im no saint at all and would say that at home but I really don't think that would be my choice of word on TV. She just didn't come across with much class in her way of talking. I also saw her taste a glob of the pate from her finger and then shake the rest back into the bowl. Tasting with finger didn't bother me but then shaking what was left back into the bowl is something I would not do even if I was alone and no one saw me.




I'm the same. You have to be considerate of other people. I've noticed people in the supermarket squeezing the self serve donuts who lick their fingers then keep on squeezing donuts and not buy them leaving them for someone else. Gross. 

Jeff


----------



## black chef (Dec 15, 2008)

i saw her use her finger to taste, but i didn't see her shake the rest in the bowl... 

i've got this episode on the DVR; i will watch it again to see if i notice it the 2nd time.



jpmcgrew said:


> I finally saw her show a couple of days ago and thought that she came off kind of crass. She was talking about how you need to roast the crap out of the bell peppers and also said now I have my peppers I roasted the crap out of them. Im no saint at all and would say that at home but I really don't think that would be my choice of word on TV. She just didn't come across with much class in her way of talking. I also saw her taste a glob of the pate from her finger and then shake the rest back into the bowl. Tasting with finger didn't bother me but then shaking what was left back into the bowl is something I would not do even if I was alone and no one saw me.


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 16, 2008)

I could not imagine not using black pepper.  I also have several pepper mills.  Some just black, some green, some all three.  I am not really fond of spicy foods, but I do like a little kick.  If this woman puts as much salt as you are saying, I have no interest in her show at all.  I was going the natural route.  Only really butter, etc.  That got my wife and me into a lot of trouble.  Her cholesterol was 297.  I got it down to 165 in a month.  I use a lot of Grape Seed and Olive Oil.  Very little fried foods, which is not easy in South Louisiana.  Since I have cut back on the salt, I find some restaurant foods to be overly salty.  I do like to take about 2 tbls of red pepper flakes wrapped in cheese cloth, and boil them for about 10 minutes in olive oil.  I let is sit in there for about a day, and then transfer it to a bottle.  It has a slight reddish color, and it is great in cooking and on fresh bread.  It gives the foods a nice pepper flavor without hitting clumps of pepper.  By removing the pepper, it last a little longer in that bottle than when you have fresh herbs in there.


----------



## DramaQueen (Dec 16, 2008)

Bent Dover said:


> I love black pepper - as a matter of fact, I mix black pepper half and half with cayanne pepper in my pepper shakers - it's full of antioxidents and helps reduce plaque in your arteries. I put it in everything, but cereal !!
> 
> it doesn't cost anything to be optimistic - it only costs you if your not. (I said that!)




* Interesting screen name.  *


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 16, 2008)

It is something I have used for many things, and could not think of anything else.  I just found this forum today, and I love it.


----------



## ironchef (Dec 16, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I finally saw her show a couple of days ago and thought that she came off kind of crass. She was talking about how you need to roast the crap out of the bell peppers and also said now I have my peppers I roasted the crap out of them. Im no saint at all and would say that at home but I really don't think that would be my choice of word on TV. She just didn't come across with much class in her way of talking. I also saw her taste a glob of the pate from her finger and then shake the rest back into the bowl. Tasting with finger didn't bother me but then shaking what was left back into the bowl is something I would not do even if I was alone and no one saw me.



Food Network is all about the entertainment value. Not that Anne Burrell isn't a good chef, but she's on TV because of how she is in front of the camera. Same reason why a hack like Guy Fieri can have so many cooking shows.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 16, 2008)

ironchef said:


> Food Network is all about the entertainment value. Not that Anne Burrell isn't a good chef, but she's on TV because of how she is in front of the camera. Same reason why a hack like Guy Fieri can have so many cooking shows.


 
And why we like to see car crashes.


----------



## black chef (Dec 16, 2008)

you're in vacherie?!!?!??!?

i'm just down the road in thibodaux!!! 

can you tell me more about how you infuse the olive oil?  i've got some chipotle pepper flakes and some really good rice bran oil that i'd like to infuse.




padams2359 said:


> I could not imagine not using black pepper.  I also have several pepper mills.  Some just black, some green, some all three.  I am not really fond of spicy foods, but I do like a little kick.  If this woman puts as much salt as you are saying, I have no interest in her show at all.  I was going the natural route.  Only really butter, etc.  That got my wife and me into a lot of trouble.  Her cholesterol was 297.  I got it down to 165 in a month.  I use a lot of Grape Seed and Olive Oil.  Very little fried foods, which is not easy in South Louisiana.  Since I have cut back on the salt, I find some restaurant foods to be overly salty.  I do like to take about 2 tbls of red pepper flakes wrapped in cheese cloth, and boil them for about 10 minutes in olive oil.  I let is sit in there for about a day, and then transfer it to a bottle.  It has a slight reddish color, and it is great in cooking and on fresh bread.  It gives the foods a nice pepper flavor without hitting clumps of pepper.  By removing the pepper, it last a little longer in that bottle than when you have fresh herbs in there.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Dec 16, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> And why we like to see car crashes.


 Well "crap" why don't we have a show there?


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 18, 2008)

I use about 1 cup of olive oil in a butter melter (small pot).  Put it on a medium to low flame.  I just take a small piece of cheese cloth and fold it in half.  Put the 2 tablespoons of Red Pepper flakes and tie up the top with kitchen twine.  Drop it in the oil and let it cook for about 10 minutes, then turn it off and let it sit over night.  Take out the bag of peppers and throw it away.  Put the oil in a previously used olive oil (glass) bottle and put on a pouring top.  This would be a lot easier if I would just go out and get one of those tea balls, and put the pepper in that.


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 18, 2008)

And I do have an idea for a cooking show.  Cook real food.  My son did not realize that mashed potatoes came in a box until he was in the 2nd grade, and they had them at school.  He was so amazed when he got home.  Cook something that you can cook in a batch, and freezes well.  Then have another part with a date night kinda stuff.  That woman that cooks the 3 meals.  My kids will not eat 90% of that stuff, and they have been eating sushi since they were 2.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 18, 2008)

Her techniques are sound, and she is a real pro. I have eaten her cooking in NYC at one of Batali's restaurants (she has been one of his execs, and often does Iron chef with him.) She is excellent and her food is nicely seasoned whatever she does.


----------



## Jeekinz (Dec 18, 2008)

I just watched her show "Crusted Lamb". I couldn't help but notice when she was salting the lamb, she tainted the salt pig with lamb goo.  This is one thing I usually am very cautious about at home, if I feel I got some goo in there, I dump/wash it out.  I'm not nitpicking or anything, but you're on TV and supposed to be doing the "proper" thing.

I did, however, like the way she cut two bones from the rack to make nice thick chops.


----------



## padams2359 (Dec 18, 2008)

I guess she is good for entertainment value.  I would love to see reruns of “The Two Fat Ladies”.  I could count on one hand the things that they cooked that I would even think about cooking, but they were fun to watch.  Unfortunately the Chain Smoking dark haired lady that rode in the side car died a few years ago.   Although Emeril is a friend of mine, they did over do his presents.


----------

